# How to pin test prop with no pip



## JG160 (Jun 29, 2013)

What's up bros. Just figured I would share some info on how to pin test prop with little to no pip.  I think we all agree that short or water based injectable test p can be the most painful.  Follow these steps and you will be in good shape.  
1. Get good prop.  Solvents and preservatives can make injections hurt.  Quality gear should not have to much bb or ba.
2. Do not draw and pin with the same needle.  A needle is only designed to penetrate something once. A dull needle tip can make the shot hurt more. 
3. Use a 25g pin.  This is for two reasons.  One a smaller pin just hurts less. Two the smaller pin will force you to inject slower which will damage the muscle less.
4.  Heat up your gear.  I always sit the vial in a shot glass with hot water.  As hot as the water comes from the faucet is fine.  I also run the full pin under running hot water before I shoot.
5. Dilute your gear with sterile oil.  Get some usp oil.  Mixing equal parts prop and sterile oil will make the shot near painless.  So if your prop is 100mg/ml and you want to pin 100mg fill your pin with 1ml test prop and 1ml sterile oil.  This drops the concentration to 50mg/ml.  That is how farm grade prop is made.  This is probably the most important out of these tips.  Has made a huge difference.  No pain at all.  

Well guys in hope this helps someone.  It sure has helped me.  I love prop but the pain was terrible until I tried all these things.  Makes the pinning process a title more involved but well worth it.  I always just miix 10ml prop with 10 ml sterile oil in a separate steril vial.  20ml prop at 50mg/ml. That's the way to go


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2013)

If you have to dilute your gear it must be shite IMO


----------



## kboy (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 29, 2013)

Putting your syringe under water isn't sterile. Prop isn't thick so its not like you're thinning it out over any other oil. If anything you're just running the risk of contamination.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2013)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Putting your syringe under water isn't sterile. Prop isn't thick so its not like you're thinning it out over any other oil. If anything you're just running the risk of contamination.



With the cap on it should be. I pin in the shower so my muscles relax and use the hot water to warm the oil.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm pretty anal about cleaning things for injections. If I'm injecting my quad I'm like bathing in alcohol....then a swab right where I plan to inject. The idea of an infection is the worst thing on the planet. I like to shower before I pin but I can't imagine doing it in the shower.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm shooting 125mg/ml prop I shoot 2 Ml's EOD totally painless... So I agree if you have pain you need better gear, cutting it works but shouldn't be required. That's like saying my new car is perfect but I have to pour gas directly in the the engine for it to run properly but I love my new car, it's awesome, no your new car sucks! Time for a real car...


----------

